# Practice anyone?



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

How many rounds do you fire from your primary hunting rifle/muzzy prior to the season each year?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

2-3 on average. Probably 4-6 if I'm sighting something in for the first time.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bore sighted at Cabelas...should be good to go.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just drop my gun a few times and fall off the horse 5-6 times then I know the scope will be dead on...on where is anyone's guess. Oops does Goob still come on here? :deadhorse:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Headed out in the morning to check out my last batch of reloads. By the time I am done I will of shot around 200 rounds this summer out of my deer rifle, 60 out of my elk rifle, and around 100 out of my brother in laws rifle building up a load for him.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I am in the same boat as Critter.

Once I began reloading, I began shooting a whole lot more. I have not shot my 7mm (Elk rifle) at all since the Deer hunt last year because load development is done on that one.

I have shot my .270 WIN ADL at least 60 times this year and have 15 more test loads on the bench waiting for powder...I hope those will be the last before October.

I've shot my .270 BDL at least 40 times this year but wrapped up my 130gr load for it this spring.

Developed a "good enough" load for another .270 this spring ( a model 783) took about 40 shots to do that one.

Worked up a 90gr Ballistic Tip load for my son's .243 Savage also and that one has taken me a long time to get where I want it.

So, I marked the box 50-100 because per rifle that's where I'm usually at these days. 

Not sure what's going to happen when I have all these rifles with documented and confirmed loads. Guess I'll move on to my .204, 45 Colt Lever Action and then just buy another caliber...


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> I am in the same boat as Critter.
> 
> Once I began reloading, I began shooting a whole lot more. I have not shot my 7mm (Elk rifle) at all since the Deer hunt last year because load development is done on that one.
> 
> ...


This sounds complicated, or maybe I'm just lazy.

I go to the range once about a month or so before the hunts start. I think since my initial sight in, I've adjusted the scope once or twice on my Savage 7mm Rem Mag. I usually do a 2 or 3 shot group. If I'm happy with that, I'm done. If it needs adjusting, I adjust it, take a shot, check it, maybe take another, then I'm done.

Hornady factory ammo has never let me down.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You're absolutely correct on all counts!

It is complicated and it is not for those that wish to shoot a few times prior to the hunt. I used to do just as you do before I started reloading. I'd take my 270 and hit the range with a box of 150 core-lokt's, fire a shot or two and move on.

It's the desire to obtain one-hole 3 shot groups consistently that keep reloaders doing what we do. Also, it makes you a better shooter because you shoot so dang much (or so I believe).

One of my proudest moments was last year...I shot my first cow elk with a load I had developed and built, then I went home, reloaded that same brass and returned to shoot a deer with it. 2 dead, one brass...I sure felt triumphant.

BTW...IF I find a spike this year...I'll be shooting him with that same brass again.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Last year when I had a deer tag I put more effort into sighting in. I made multiple trips to Lee Kay, and the day before the hunt I went out to the desert for one last check just to make sure nothing changed. It was worth the time and effort as it built my confidence in knowing what I aimed at I would hit. It worked too, got a little 2 point first morning.

I submitted 10-20 rounds on the survey, but last year I shot a lot more than that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gdog said:


> Bore sighted at Cabelas...should be good to go.


Had mine bore sighted, it was only off two inches at 25'. Fixed it myself in the basement and had the nice guy at Lee Kay fine tune it. He said I did a great job !

SS.....not much.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I really don't have a primary rifle.

With an iron-sighted rifle I normally shoot 5 or 6 rounds before taking it hunting. Scoped rifles, usually 100 to 200 rounds.

This year I'm practicing pulling the trigger with my eyes open.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Growing up, we'd head over to an abandoned gravel pit, throw skeet across to the far side, and shoot at them in the air with rifles. Its surprising how many you can hit with a little practice (it was a safe place to do it).


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I really don't have a primary rifle.
> 
> With an iron-sighted rifle I normally shoot 5 or 6 rounds before taking it hunting. Scoped rifles, usually 100 to 200 rounds.After I come home from a sheep hunt and missed.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya. O*--:llama:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually shoot one or two out of my rifle. 
And I usually shoot 2 out of my ML-- More than that and I have to clean it before hunting.

My kids on the other hand-- I need to take some brass over to SS's place and load some practice rounds. The kids are killing the pocket book. haha They will each shoot 50 ish.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Practice??? (Enter Allen Iverson's famous practice rant here).

It varies year-to-year with the amount of tags I draw/free time. On average, I will shoot around 100 rounds a year out of a hunting rifle.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> I usually shoot one or two out of my rifle.
> And I usually shoot 2 out of my ML-- More than that and I have to clean it before hunting.
> 
> My kids on the other hand-- I need to take some brass over to SS's place and load some practice rounds. The kids are killing the pocket book. haha They will each shoot 50 ish.


I know how to make .280's.------SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Before I met a certain guy, I'd shoot maybe 4 on my way to camp just to make sure my rifle was still zeroed. Ive shot close to 300 rounds this year out of a few rifles, mostly my new one, breaking it in and developing a load.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on the time I have and what im planning to do with what tags I may have, but on an "ON" year its not outta the question to burn 500+ rounds to get good and comphy with things.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope these poll numbers aren't taken a gospel by a new hunter that is just getting going and they don't think they need to shoot much. I may only shoot a few rounds out of my hunting rifle these days but I have been hunting and shooting for about 40 years and shooting my primary 7mm for the last 30 years. With working up reloads, sighting in's and messing around I have untold number of rounds down the barrel of the 7mm. I might not touch the old 7mm for a year or two depending on what tags I draw but when I do its just like we were never apart, scope comes right up to my eye, my thumb has no problem finding the safety then throw in a couple dry fires so my finger remembers the trigger and away we go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*very funny*



LostLouisianian said:


> I just drop my gun a few times and fall off the horse 5-6 times then I know the scope will be dead on...on where is anyone's guess. Oops does Goob still come on here? :deadhorse:


I just now seen this. Yer a funny guy LL.

I need to finish my sheep hunt story, but the ending is so painful.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*dead-on every time*



DallanC said:


> Growing up, we'd head over to an abandoned gravel pit, throw skeet across to the far side, and shoot at them in the air with rifles. Its surprising how many you can hit with a little practice (it was a safe place to do it).
> 
> -DallanC


Uh...when I was a younger man and didn't have enough money for a lot of boolits, or targets, I would practice shooting a paper plate with a quarter-sized hole cut in the center. Normally my first shot went in the hole and I was done with it.

This is a fool-proof way to sight in a rifle and you can use the target over and over again.

This is my favorite thread.

Oh geeze, top of the page.
.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I just now seen this. Yer a funny guy LL.
> 
> I need to finish my sheep hunt story, but the ending is so painful.
> 
> .


We need to get together and compare notes. Your sheep hunt and my grizzly hunt.

Both ended the wrong way.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Last year I probably shot 100+, it was my daughters first time hunting so I had her shoot her rifle a bunch and I took mine out as well. Usually shoot all my rifles several times throughout the year.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know this sounds really strange to most of you but I don't like to target practice. I find it very boring and a waste of money. :shock:
With that being said, I've shot thousands of rounds over the years and consider myself an above average shot for how little I do target practice any more. 
So I just shoot a few times each year to make sure things are the same as the year before but if I change sights, a different bullet or set up, then I may shoot a couple boxes to get things back in order.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Guess I only needed 2 shots out of this rifle this year...she's ready for the elk hunt.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Guess I only needed 2 shots out of this rifle this year...she's ready for the elk hunt.


That depends..... is that 100 yards or 100 feet

I am usually with several other people and helping them, like my daughters, my niece and a couple of friends, I shoot theirs a bit to sight in or see if it is them or the gun if the groups are bad. I will shoot the one I am using and if a 3 round group looks like your target at 100 yards then I call it good for mine.

If it's just me and I have more time then I shoot quite a few from different positions, kneeling, sitting, prone and off hand. Plus different anchorage points, like a fence post or shooting sticks or a rock for example.

Oh... and by the way..... good shooting.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

100yds.

I estimate it to be a 225yd. zero but can't be sure without a chrony and some real life testing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> 100yds.
> 
> I estimate it to be a 225yd. zero but can't be sure without a chrony and some real life testing.


I knew it was 100, I was just razzin ya that's why the 

I always sight in 2.5 to 3 inches high at 100


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm just always happy when I find my rifle is shooting right where I left it last season.

Sometimes the safe gremlins screw with my scope during the off season.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll admit, I absolutely HATE shooting groups and shooting at paper. I try to make my practice like the real thing - shooting the first round of the day at a verified distance that I would expect a real life hunting shot to be. My personal limit is 500 and I like to practice out to that distance on prairie dogs, rocks, etc. 

If I have a Wyoming antelope tag, I like to practice slamming on the brakes in my vehicle, putting down my beverage without spilling it, using my mirror to get steady, letting the dust cloud pass so I can see the target, and sending one downrange.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive only had a good rifle for 2 seasons. So far ive put about 400 to 500 rounds down the tube. I'm very ocd! When I bought the gun I new I'd have to reload for it because it was an ackley. This took time learning how to shoot accuratly and learning to load. I figured it out and even place 2nd place at my first rifle competition a few weeks ago. Both my girls have shot a bunch of the 400 rounds learning to shoot as well. It's fun blowing up watermelons and hitting gongs at long distances out to 1200 yards. I'm not sure if we will continue to shoot this much because it's expensive and time consuming. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> I'll admit, I absolutely HATE shooting groups and shooting at paper. I try to make my practice like the real thing - shooting the first round of the day at a verified distance that I would expect a real life hunting shot to be. My personal limit is 500 and I like to practice out to that distance on prairie dogs, rocks, etc.
> 
> If I have a Wyoming antelope tag, I like to practice slamming on the brakes in my vehicle, putting down my beverage without spilling it, using my mirror to get steady, letting the dust cloud pass so I can see the target, and sending one downrange.


Haha!! I like it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like its going to be 2 this year for the ole smokepole. Some years I shoot it alot more, but every year I dig it out, dust it off and it always does this:










Good 'nuff.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Looks like its going to be 2 this year for the ole smokepole. Some years I shoot it alot more, but every year I dig it out, dust it off and it always does this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, put it away and wait for the hunt to begin. Shoot any more than that and you risk ruining your confidence by messing up your group.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Yep, put it away and wait for the hunt to begin. Shoot any more than that and you risk ruining your confidence by messing up your group.


This^^


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a good system. I take a rifle to the range, get it sighted to my satisfaction, then I have it restocked, rechambered or lose one or both turret caps before my hunt. did all three this last month. I guess im extra ready now.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Only hunted with a muzzleloader for the last 15+ years so for the longest time, only 2 or 3 shots through the iron sights to verify zero...Fast forward to optics being allowed. Last year I put a 4x32 on the omega and shot probably 8 to 10 shots to get it dialed in then another 10 or so screwing around at 200 and 300 yards. With the irons I only shot 100 because of my eyes. This year however I put a 3x9x40 on and at this point I have put about 25 rounds through it. I hunt the Zion unit so the DWR prefers you use lead free to save the stupid Condor so I took my voucher and picked up some barnes bullets. They didn't agree with my Omega at first so I had to screw around with powder to get them working. Still not sure I'm going to hunt with them. 240 grain xtp's with 100 grains of 777 have always worked. I have always felt that if it aint broke don't fix it. Condors be damned.....Silly vultures should stay in California where they belong. #condorwall2017 #illegalimmigrantbird #notmyvulture -O|o--O|o--O|o-


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I forgot my other method, mount the scope sideways, then shoot a box of handloads before having a professional mount it correctly. then, get it zeroed, then lose a turret cap up in the mountains.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a friend call me one evening and say that he couldn't get his scope dialed in on his deer rifle. So I headed over to his home to see what was going on. He handed me his rifle and I took a look at it and then through the scope. I asked him if the X in the scope was where he was shooting at the target with. He had managed to cant the scope enough that the cross-hairs formed a X. I went to fix it for him and asked if he had any loctite for the screws, his answer was "what's loctite"

I realigned his scope and tightened down the screws and we headed up the canyon. 10 shots later we had him right on at 100 yards. Now if it is still that way or not I have no idea but that was over 30 years ago and I still don't know if he has ever killed a animal with that rifle.


----------

